# Frp mid west grand slam 2015



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Dear Racers, The 2015 Mid West Grand Slam Presented by,

Franchise Racing Products
Pro One R/C
Gravity RC
John's BSR Racing Tires
Sweep Racing

Rapid Competition Raceway, Access Hobbies, Summit Raceway, and The Gate are the proud hosts of the 2015 Midwest Grand Slam. This year introduces a new format to the series, making each race its own championship event and all four counting towards the Grand Slam title. It was decided to incorporate a two-day format for the first three events in an effort to reduce the travel costs and time away from work. 

We understand that many racers still would like the opportunity to attend at least one of the National events, so the series will not interfere with any of those existing races. The series schedule is:

Michigan State Championship:
January 17-18, 2015 at Rapid Competition Raceway, Grand Rapids, MI 

Ohio State Championship:
February 21-22, 2015 at Access Hobbies, Springfield, OH

Indiana State Championship:
March 14-15, 2015 at Summit Raceway, Ft. Wayne, IN

Midwest Grand Slam Championship: 
April 24-26, 2015 at NORCAR/The Gate, Brunswick, OH

Series Championship Classes: 17.5 Touring Car, 17.5 1/12, VTA, and USGT.

Each track will have the option of offering additional classes. These additional classes, however, will not count towards the Grand Slam championship and will use the established class rules of that local facility. It is also at the discretion of the local facility to offer awards for these classes.

Format:

•	All four races count towards the series championship (no throw-outs)

•	After the first 3 events, the top 5 in each class will race for the Grand Slam Championship in a Reedy-Race format.

•	The remainder will compete in a standard race format for positions 6-10.

Awards:

Each of the first 3 State Championship Events: 1st-3rd in A and B Mains for the Series Championship Classes

Series Championship: 1st – 10th for the Series Championship Classes


For more information, please visit our Facebook page or www.franchiseracingproducts.com.

Also signups for the first race can be found here:

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=3994



- Mike Wise


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Let me get this right, and I am going to dumb it down since I am not sure how the reedy race works. If I was to compare this to nascar, it's like the state championship races are the races to qualify the top 5 for the cup chase. Then at the Gate's finale race, those top five are racing for the main prize?

That's a pretty cool idea!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Agreed! Very cool idea!


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

*Hammer down!*



Adam B said:


> Let me get this right, and I am going to dumb it down since I am not sure how the reedy race works. If I was to compare this to nascar, it's like the state championship races are the races to qualify the top 5 for the cup chase. Then at the Gate's finale race, those top five are racing for the main prize?
> 
> That's a pretty cool idea!


Yep You nailed it.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Sweep Racing has signed on as a sponsor for the 2015 Mid West Grand Slam Series!


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

BE AWARE we have changed the dates for the March leg to not conflict with the ROAR Carpet Nats

now the 14th and 15th of March!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Mike. 

Free bump.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Hmmmm...

Might have to give this a whirl!

Be great to run other tracks and support them and the series.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Michigan State Championship:
January 17-18, 2015 at Rapid Competition Raceway, Grand Rapids, MI 

Right around the corner! Who Will take the Michigan State Championship, and the first leg of the Mid-West Grand Slam? Remember all the races count, no drops, and your going to want to be in the top 5 after the third round, going into the Grand Finale at the Gate in April!


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Mike Peterson said:


> Right around the corner! Who Will take the Michigan State Championship, and the first leg of the Mid-West Grand Slam?


Zack Champion, that's who!


Respectfully yours,
~Don Colorado~


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

~McSmooth~ said:


> Zack Champion, that's who!


My arch nemesis... 

Good times. Great announcing by Mr Wise. 

I just wonder how old he will NOT be by the time the Championship race at The Gate rolls around! 

Chris


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Come on guys, lets get those entries in.
Michigan State Championship:
January 17-18, 2015 at Rapid Competition Raceway, Grand Rapids, MI 
The best kept secret in the Mid West. It will be dialed.
http://events.rcsignup.com/events/di...nt.cfm?ID=3994


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Any suggestions on good places to stay for the out of towners?


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

This year we will be adding a twist to the Mid-West Grand Slam Championship. We have 3 State Championship Races, and the Grand Finale at the Gate in April. What you will want to make sure of is that you don't miss any of the first 3 legs of the series! As we will be taking the top 5 from each trophy class and letting them race heads up for 5 rounds to decide the overall championship! Be there for round one!

Quick search found these hotels nearby,

America's Best - Inns and Suites
35 28th St Sw, Grand Rapids, MI
(616) 452-5141Website
DirectionsEmailMore
2
Grand Rapids Inn
250 28th St Sw, Grand Rapids, MI
(616) 452-2131Website
DirectionsEmailMore
3
Best Western Executive Inn & Suites
2725 Buchanan Ave Sw, Wyoming, MI
(616) 246-6612Website
DirectionsEmailMore
4
Comfort Suites
4520 Kenowa Ave Sw, Grandville, MI
(616) 667-0733Website
DirectionsEmailMore
5
Brikcrete Motel
4721 Division Ave S, Wyoming, MI
(616) 532-3657Website
DirectionsEmailMore
6
Comfort Suites South
7644 Caterpillar Ct Sw, Grand Rapids, MI
(616) 301-2255Website
DirectionsEmailMore
7
Comfort Inn Airport
4155 28th St Se, Grand Rapids, MI
(616) 957-2080Website
DirectionsEmailMore
8
Hyatt Place Grand Rapids-South
2150 Metro Ln Sw, Wyoming, MI
(616) 724-1234Website
DirectionsEmailMore
9
Jim Williams Motel
3821 Division Ave S, Grand Rapids, MI
(616) 241-5461
DirectionsEmailMore
10
Homewood Suites
3920 Stahl Dr Se, Grand Rapids, MI
(616) 285-7100Website


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Not sure about the America's Best hotel in Grand Rapids but I have stayed in two different AB hotels over the past year or so and neither of the ones I stayed in had much of a selection for Breakfast. 

If you are planning on getting food out then not a big deal just wanted to share my experience. 

Hope this helps. 

Chris


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

We are looking to locate and compile a list for our Mid West grand Slam Champions plaque, if we could have some help locating and listing all the previous class winners that would be fantastic!


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

So who's it gonna be?

Who will take the first round, and the MI State title???

Who will join the ranks of Bill Sydor, Andrew Knapp, Kevin Hebert and be a Grand Slam Champion??????


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Zac Champion of course!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

We have the layout designed. It will be one of the best yet.
Lots of Flow, fast and fun.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Fred, 

What is the hotel of choice? Ron Mick and I will be there.

thanks 
chuck


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mackin said:


> Fred,
> 
> What is the hotel of choice? Ron Mick and I will be there.
> 
> ...


Chuck, I would probably go for
Holiday Inn Express & Suites Grand Rapids Airport
5401 28th St CT SE
Grand Rapids, MI 49546
(616) 940-8100

It about 5/6 miles from the track.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## Winditout (Jan 12, 2011)

Fred Knapp said:


> Chuck, I would probably go for
> Holiday Inn Express & Suites Grand Rapids Airport
> 5401 28th St CT SE
> Grand Rapids, MI 49546
> ...


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Would it be worth my while to bring my F1 along with my USGT.
I signed up for USGT using RCSIGNUP today.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

old_dude said:


> Would it be worth my while to bring my F1 along with my USGT.
> I signed up for USGT using RCSIGNUP today.


Thanks for signing up. We really don't see much in the way of F1's at the track.
I know that there are several racers that have them but never bring them out.
You could bring yours just in case though.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Fred Knapp said:


> Thanks for signing up. We really don't see much in the way of F1's at the track.
> I know that there are several racers that have them but never bring them out.
> You could bring yours just in case though.


Will do.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

What's the schedule for the weekend?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Miller Time said:


> What's the schedule for the weekend?


There will be practice Friday the 16th from noon - 9pm. Doors open Saturday at 8am for practice and 2 qualifiers. Sunday one qualifier and mains.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks, I'm not sure might be required to work Saturday, i'm planning on making it up but won't know till Friday


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Interesting, RCSIGNUP doesn't show me as paid, but PayPal does.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Work just pooped into my Cherrios too.  Sorry guys, I'm out, which means this race is going to be awesome for a lot of people. Don't miss out.

-Sean


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

TC racers. I will have 5 sets of sweep 32 tires, and a set of solaris medium (black rim) available for purchase. If Fred has tires for sale, buy from him first though.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Adam B said:


> TC racers. I will have 5 sets of sweep 32 tires, and a set of solaris medium (black rim) available for purchase. If Fred has tires for sale, buy from him first though.


Thanks for having some tires available because I don't have any to sell.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

old_dude said:


> Interesting, RCSIGNUP doesn't show me as paid, but PayPal does.


Your all set ron!


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Fred Knapp said:


> There will be practice Friday the 16th from noon - 9pm. Doors open Saturday at 8am for practice and 2 qualifiers. Sunday one qualifier and mains.



Just a few Days left! Travel Weather looks good for out of town guys, little cold but no storms! 

Few Notes, 

If you are at the track on Friday be sure to get signed up, as well if you are coming in on Saturday you can use RCSignup for the event, or be sure to get that taken care of when you first get to the track!

Also VTA and USGT drivers, 
Be sure to provide your NUMBERS for the VTA and USGT Points if you would like them to be counted!

Good Luck and see everyone in a few days!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Preparing the restaurant/brewery/BBQ list. Any locals have suggestions?


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

old_dude said:


> Preparing the restaurant/brewery/BBQ list. Any locals have suggestions?


Did some looking on my own, and Dallas Deli looks promising.

www.dallasdeli.net


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm painting fresh bodies, going to try some WGT and maybe 17.5 TC this weekend and bringing a guest driver for VTA.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Miller Time said:


> I'm painting fresh bodies, going to try some WGT and maybe 17.5 TC this weekend and bringing a guest driver for VTA.


That's great, I'll be at the track by noon tomorrow.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Fred Knapp said:


> That's great, I'll be at the track by noon tomorrow.


It'll be Saturday morning before I can get there, I can't get out of work tomorrow. What time are the doors opening Saturday?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Miller Time said:


> It'll be Saturday morning before I can get there, I can't get out of work tomorrow. What time are the doors opening Saturday?


I will be at the track by 8:00am at the latest hopefully 7:30am


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Great race. Thanks guys.

chuck


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Fantastic Weekend!

Thanks to Gravity RC, and Rapid Competition Raceway For hosting the 2015 Michigan State Championships! With the support for AE, Hobbico, Pro One, Serpent, BSR Racing Tires, Franchise Racing Products, Rockstar Paint, and Sweep!

Congrats to our winners, 

Max Kuenning, Andrew Knapp, Mike McBride, and Denny Barlage!

also thanks to all those who attended the Race!:thumbsup:

Round 2 Is at Access Hobbies, For the Ohio State Championship leg of the SLAM, presented by BSR Racing Tires!
Feb 21st-22


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Question on the next event:
Is there going to be a Friday practice like at Grand Rapids?


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Track opens at 5pm on Friday, till about 9pm.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

3 weeks out till round 2!

Remember track is open on Friday at 5pm for earlybirds! be sure to get signed up early if you like at RC Signup!


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Every racer that registers before February 13 will receive a free photo op with Mike Wise and Ian Ruggles.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

~McSmooth~ said:


> Every racer that registers before February 13 will receive a free photo op with Mike Wise and Ian Ruggles.


Certainly worth the price of admission in itself.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

~McSmooth~ said:


> Every racer that registers before February 13 will receive a free photo op with Mike Wise and Ian Ruggles.


All participants must be 18 years or older, records kept on file at FRP headquarters


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Everyone ready? I am running USGT and bringing my WGT.


----------



## dbailes (Apr 2, 2008)

*Additional classes*

Will there be classes running other than the series classes? I'd like to get some 13.5 1/12th practice before the Nats.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

By the way Mike, I am scoping out micro brewers that are close. One is in Yellow Springs but they don't have food. Many in Dayton.
We need to wrap up early on Saturday to enjoy local fare!


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

dbailes said:


> Will there be classes running other than the series classes? I'd like to get some 13.5 1/12th practice before the Nats.


They'll run anything that gets enough entries. There will be a mod 1/12th class (Radecky, Pulfer, Dunn, Miller, etc.) and WGT classes for sure. Also, there's plenty of practice time during the weekend, too.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

I wish I was going to this one but have a college visit with my son.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

old_dude said:


> By the way Mike, I am scoping out micro brewers that are close. One is in Yellow Springs but they don't have food. Many in Dayton.
> We need to wrap up early on Saturday to enjoy local fare!


This concept should be adopted into the FRP by-laws


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> This concept should be adopted into the FRP by-laws


I agree, no race at a track unless there is one near!! LOL


----------



## dbailes (Apr 2, 2008)

~McSmooth~ said:


> They'll run anything that gets enough entries. There will be a mod 1/12th class (Radecky, Pulfer, Dunn, Miller, etc.) and WGT classes for sure. Also, there's plenty of practice time during the weekend, too.


Maybe someone will loan me a mod motor if noone want to run 13.5. I should have time to put it back together before the nats.


----------



## dbailes (Apr 2, 2008)

Anybody need someone to share a room with Saturday night?

Dana Bailes


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

what time are the doors opening Saturday?


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I believe facbook says 8am


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Great time in Springfield. I am down one receiver from a vicious hit in WGT and 3 "C" hubs in the USGT. But regardless I still had fun just because of the group you race with and the house. Thanks Ian, Joe and Mike.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Great time at Access hobbies this past weekend! Much thanks to Joe, and Ian for letting us use the track for 3 days! Also thanks to BSR Racing Tires, as well as Gravity RC, Pro One, Team AE, Hobbico, Sweep Racing, Serpent, Desoto racing, Rockstar paint, and everyone who came out to a great event. 

I will be working on points so everyone knows where they are going into the 3d round, at Summit RC Raceway, March 13-15th!

Thanks again for everyone who came out. I know there are a ton of races, and every weekend you can go become a National Champion! But there can only be the select few, who become Grand Slam Champions!


----------



## dbailes (Apr 2, 2008)

*Great Race*

Great race! Too bad about the Saturday morning travel weather keeping some people away. Very race-able track allowed for some very close quarter 1/12th racing. Just the way I like it. I'll be back for the next event at AH.

DB


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

The next leg March 14th and 15th at Summit Rc Raceway is a few weeks away!
Summit raceway will be open on Friday March 13th and run there usual Friday night program! This is not part of the grand slam series, but for those coming into town early you can run in this Friday night race!
Cost is 15 for first class, 10 for second and 5 for the third, and 100% of that money is the tracks! This is there usual Friday night program, and the grand slam race will run as scheduled on the 14th and 15th as we have been.
If you come in town early you can setup your pits if you like and get signed up for the weekend race, I will be there when the track opens on Friday!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I'll be there!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Me too. USGT and I will bring the WGT in case anyone wants to try and take me down in that class.
My F1 could be brought along as an option but it seems that The Gate is the only place actively running that class around here.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Just booked a room. I'll be there!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Next weekend gang!!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Anyone running the club race on Friday night?


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

I am!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Me too!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Me three.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Great weekend at Summit Raceway in Ft. Wayne! Thanks to all our sponsors for the event! As well as Summit Raceway for having us again!

Points:

1/12th 
Brad Mergy
Mike McBride
Adam Bucholtz
Gabe Hoban
Ian Ruggles

USGT 
Mike McBride
Ron Mick
Chuck Mackin
Chris Vogan
Nate Wagner

VTA
Mike Mcbride
Chuck Makin
Denny Barlage
Dave Hart
Scott Diekman

Touring Car
Gabe Hoban
Adam Bucholtz
Steven Stewart
Chris Corven
Max Kuenning tie
Chris Vogan tie
Nate Wagner tie

(We have a 3 way tie in this class for 5th. We will have a "Race Off" for those of the 3 that attend the grand finale for that final spot in the 5 race heads up style for the overall championship, this will be the first race, Saturday when the event starts)

For the people that have made the finals, and anyone who wants to enter the event, be sure to get your entries in to:
via paypal.
[email protected]

add your classes to the notes field so we can start to setup our schedule for the race. You will be racing the other 4 drivers in each class, heads up, 5 rounds for the overall series championship. Grand Finale entries will have 4 quals and a main. 

Also the MidWest Grand Slam Finale at NORCAR is the Grand Finale! We will be having a regular race that weekend as well! 4 rounds of qualifing, as well as mains. Schedule as follows. 

Friday Open, Track Open, TBA
Saturday 3 Quals, and 3 Grand Slam Rounds of finals. 
Sunday 1 Qual, and mains, as well as 2 Grand Slam Rounds

We have a ton of racing planned, as well as possibly a guest announcer! Race Prizes and Awards! Thanks again to our sponsors!

Entry Fees are the same as they have been for all the slam races:
$50
$30 
$20

Paypal: [email protected]
(entries and classes into notes field!)

Race Dates
April, 24th-26th


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

RC Signup is open for the Grand Slam Race!


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Not only will we be showing clips from this classic movie during the race, we will also be recreating some of the action scenes after qualifying on Saturday.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I didn't know Steven Stewert was in that movie.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Friday Open, Track Open, 4pm
Saturday 3 Quals, and 3 Grand Slam Rounds of finals. 
Sunday 1 Qual, and mains, as well as 2 Grand Slam Rounds
We have a ton of racing planned, as well as possibly a guest announcer! Race Prizes and Awards! Thanks again to our sponsors!
Entry Fees for all the Grand Slam Championship races:
$50
$30 
$20
Pricing for the Grand Finale Race is
To be set up by NORCAR and will be announced soon. Those who have paid to enter the Grand Finale Race by NORCAR we will be contacting you about your entries. 
IF YOU ARE ENTERED INTO THE GRAND SLAM CHAMPIONSHIP YOU CAN ENTER THE GRAND FINALE RACE AT NO CHARGE.
These are two separate events. NORCAR is handling the Grand Finale Race, entries and awards. The Mid West Grand Slam is running their event. As it is only for the top 5 drivers in points per class for the series championship.
Race Dates
April, 24th-26th

Points:

1/12th 
Brad Mergy
Mike McBride
Adam Bucholtz
Gabe Hoban
Ian Ruggles


USGT 
Mike McBride
Ron Mick
Chuck Mackin
Chris Vogan
Nate Wagner

VTA
Mike Mcbride
Chuck Makin
Denny Barlage
Dave Hart
Scott Diekman

Touring Car
Gabe Hoban
Adam Bucholtz
Steven Stewart
Chris Corven
Max Kuenning tie
Chris Vogan tie
Nate Wagner tie

(We have a 3 way tie in this class for 5th. We will have a "Race Off" for those of the 3 that attend the grand finale for that final spot in the 5 race heads up style for the overall championship, this will be the first race, Saturday when the event starts)


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

OH! didn't know it was two events. When will Finale prices posted?


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

This is really good news for a lot of racers!
USGT in FRP
WGT (13.5) in the Grand Finale


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

The cast has been set for the Vision Quest re-enactment. Study your lines!

Louden Swain: Steve Radecky
Shute: John Koblek
Kuch: Mike Wise
Coach: Ron Mick
Referee: Chuck Mackin
Louden's Dad: Zack's Dad
Carla: Wayne Gerber


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Coach? Sorry I never saw that movie, remember I am old.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

You're Coach because of your ability to impart years of wisdom upon the youth of America.

Or you can be Madonna. Might have to fight Wedge for it.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

No, not Madonna. I'll be the coach.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

This past weekend NORCAR at the Gate was the host track for the Mid-West Grand Slam Series, as well as the NORCAR Grand Finale. 2 Great races, in one weekend! In the Mid-West Grand Slam Series, (MWGS), Chris Vogan won 2 of the 4 classes, Usgt, and 17.5 TC, as well as Brad Mergy winning 1/12th 17.5 and Mike Mcbride winning VTA. 

The series is constructed from 3 Previous State Championship Races, Ohio, Michigan, and Indiana. Points are totaled from those 3 races, and then the top 5 drivers in 4 classes are invited to the Grand Slam Championships for the finals. 

The finals consist of 5 rounds of heads up; go on the tone, racing between each class 5 best points finishers from the State finals. After the first 3 rounds on Saturday, not one of the 4 Classes, (USGT, TC 17.5, 1/12 17.5, VTA) had a champion yet. It took till Sunday in rounds 4 and 5, before we knew who are Champions would be. With 2 of the 4 classes, needing the 5th and final round to decide who goes home with the hardware. 

Racers also had a chance to enter into the NORCAR Grand Finale race that was the standard 4 qualifiers, and a main format. Chris Vogan was able to TQ, 3 more classes, VTA, USGT, and 17.5 TC, and finish with two seconds and third from that as well! Mike Mcbride was able to also bring home some extra hardware with podium spots in USGT,VTA, and 1/12th 17.5. Brad Mergy was able to win the Grand Finale 1/12th 17.5 race as well, for his double championship this weekend. 

Thanks to the series sponsors, Serpent USA, Team Associated, Franchise Racing Products, Pro One RC, Hobbico, BSR Racing Tires, Rockstar Paint, Sweep Racing, Gravity RC


----------

